

RSTTA: A Rosetta Stone for WebDev Tools - jlaporte
http://rstta.com

======
ckluis
Neat start, but only 3 languages makes it a little wanting and the title of
rosetta stone a bit of an overstatement.

~~~
jlaporte
Agreed, just a start but with 3 popular language ecosystems.

Thought I could get away with 3 because the actual Rosetta Stone only had 3:
Egyptian hieroglyphs, Egyptian Demotic, and Ancient Greek. :-)

Possible next additions: Clojure, Haskell, etc.

